# More conversations with passengers = more tips?



## Philly215 (Feb 5, 2019)

I wonder if having more conversations with passengers would get you more tips. I am deaf. It is not too often that I strike a conversation with my passenger. Whenever I do, I usually get tips from them. I am usually a smooth talker when I am around people who know sign language (both deaf and hearing people) or those who make an effort to talk to me. It is very difficult for me to have conversations with my passengers because I can't hear or they aren't sure how to talk to deaf people. For those who want to communicate with me, they usually make an effort to communicate like using their phone to write down what they want to say. We usually go back and forth. The conversation usually turn out great.

I just feel that if I can actually hear, I would be able to strike a conversation with my passengers more frequently. Knowing that I am a smooth talker in general could mean more tips for me. I just wonder if any of you receive tips more often by having conversations with your passengers or it doesn't really make any difference?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

depending on who it is. Tourists love to talk. Locals would rather for you to shut up and drive. Some locals like to talk and they'll give you hints. You have to gauge your customers.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Philly215 said:


> I wonder if having more conversations with passengers would get you more tips. I am deaf. It is not too often that I strike a conversation with my passenger. Whenever I do, I usually get tips from them. I am usually a smooth talker when I am around people who know sign language (both deaf and hearing people) or those who make an effort to talk to me. It is very difficult for me to have conversations with my passengers because I can't hear or they aren't sure how to talk to deaf people. For those who want to communicate with me, they usually make an effort to communicate like using their phone to write down what they want to say. We usually go back and forth. The conversation usually turn out great.
> 
> I just feel that if I can actually hear, I would be able to strike a conversation with my passengers more frequently. Knowing that I am a smooth talker in general could mean more tips for me. I just wonder if any of you receive tips more often by having conversations with your passengers or it doesn't really make any difference?


1. Kudos to you for doing this with a challenge.

2. As for conversation meaning tips, in my experience an emphatic YES! I Longhaul extensively and usually try engaging in conversation with the riders. I ask them about themselves and they will blah blah blah until we get to their destination.

A great book is Dale Carnegie "How To Win Friends And Influence People" if you want to learn how to get people talking about themselves.

I notice most rides over 20 minutes that they did a lot of talking about themselves I got tips.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I agree that conversation leads to a greater likelihood of tips. But I don't intentionally try to initiate conversation for that reason. I just go with the flow.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I agree that conversation leads to a greater likelihood of tips. But I don't intentionally try to initiate conversation for that reason. I just go with the flow.


I don't do it specifically for tips but there's definitely a connection.

Also, cheesy as it sounds, if you do an airport run and grab the luggage from the trunk, a handshake after is a good likelihood of a tip


----------



## Philly215 (Feb 5, 2019)

New2This said:


> I don't do it specifically for tips but there's definitely a connection.
> 
> Also, cheesy as it sounds, if you do an airport run and grab the luggage from the trunk, a handshake after is a good likelihood of a tip


That's what I always do. I usually shake my passenger's hand. Most of them like it. I always try to greet them and try to make them feel comfortable. I am always trying to find ways to make my passengers comfortable to make up for my lack of hearing. I do get tips from my passengers but I just feel that if I can get more conversations, the likehood of getting more tips goes up.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 4, 2017)

Philly215 said:


> I wonder if having more conversations with passengers would get you more tips. I am deaf. It is not too often that I strike a conversation with my passenger. Whenever I do, I usually get tips from them. I am usually a smooth talker when I am around people who know sign language (both deaf and hearing people) or those who make an effort to talk to me. It is very difficult for me to have conversations with my passengers because I can't hear or they aren't sure how to talk to deaf people. For those who want to communicate with me, they usually make an effort to communicate like using their phone to write down what they want to say. We usually go back and forth. The conversation usually turn out great.
> 
> I just feel that if I can actually hear, I would be able to strike a conversation with my passengers more frequently. Knowing that I am a smooth talker in general could mean more tips for me. I just wonder if any of you receive tips more often by having conversations with your passengers or it doesn't really make any difference?


Yes. My best tips have been from long conversations.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

I totally agree.I wouldn't do it for tips, but I would just go with the flow. I only do Uber on Friday and Saturday night. Last week I did 20 trips all together and got $78 in tips.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm good at reading people and can easily figure out who wants to chat and who does not. I enjoy talking to people and yes I think great conversation leads to better tips.

I had a great financial conversation with someone on a 25 minute trip. At the end of the trip he asked me what the hell am I doing driving for Uber? I laughed and said I already do accounting work and some times Uber is a nice way to give my brain a break from numbers. He left me a $20 tip in the app.

Last night was another perfect example of good conversation. Picked up 2 ladies at a nicer resort and saw their destination, knew right away it was not for them. Started talking about my favorite restaurants and they thanked me and continued to their original choice. Not even 3 minutes later I get another pick up request from them. They were like that place is not right for us where do you suggest. I name 2 places and they decided to go to the further one that night and the other well today. Suggested they call the other and make a reservation as they are busy all the time. She called and got he last reservation they had open for 8:30 and thanked me as I was dropping them off.

Hour and a half later I picked them up again. They were laughing when I pulled up. Thought it was great to get me for a third time in one night. They were so thankful on my suggestion of where to eat they had a great time. All of this came out from a little conversation starting on the first ride. All three trips were under 1 mile so they were minimum fares. As I was heading home I see a notification. They tipped me $5 on each of the three trips. I know when they are going to dinner tonight and if all works out I will be in the area.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Absolutely. Being able to hold a good conversation, having a charming personality, being accommodating, helping with luggage are all helpful in making a few extra bucks out there.

I see riders in a few categories...

1. Riders who tip regardless of the ride. There are some riders who will tip you no matter if you talk or they love you. These are our favorite riders. 

2. Riders who tip only when they like you. These riders might tip you of you give good conversation and they enjoyed the ride. Almost like you have to earn a tip.

3. Riders who never tip but act as if they will. We all know these lame riders. The “I will tip you in app” clowns that we all hate. Listen i dont care of you dont tip me but dont tell me your going to give me money and then never come through just to make yourself look goodat the moment you offered. These losers are pathetic and probably hate themselves when they go to sleep.

4. Riders you know will never tip. Mostly pool riders or those you know just dont have alot of money. I have no problem with these people. I will gladly give you a ride with no expectations of a tip.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Being conversational and congenial definitely means more tips for me.

If you want more tips, I would honestly put up a sign in your car that says, "I may be deaf, but I still love getting tips as much as the next driver  "

The slight bit of humor underlining the truth of the statement would earn you a tip from me, no question.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Being conversational and congenial definitely means more tips for me.
> 
> If you want more tips, I would honestly put up a sign in your car that says, "I may be deaf, but I still love getting tips as much as the next driver  "
> 
> The slight bit of humor underlining the truth of the statement would earn you a tip from me, no question.


I've noticed increased tips when I chat more, but I've also noticed ratings drop. I'd rather have the cash, so I've been really chatty lately.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I've noticed increased tips when I chat more, but I've also noticed ratings drop. I'd rather have the cash, so I've been really chatty lately.


My ratings are rock solid regardless, but you are definitely spot-on in regards to tips. In the other "Interrogation" thread, I showed that I average around 30ish% of my earnings coming from tips, but my quantity of tips is way higher than that usually over 50%. If I didn't engage my riders, I bet my percentage of earnings would fall below 20%, as would the quantity of riders, as well.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

My opinion. When you 'hit it off' with pax (i.e, similar interests, views, etc) then you are more likely to have good conversation, and more likely to get tipped. But if you try forcing conversation on pax who aren't interested, then it won't help and might even be damaging for tips and ratings. Some people are able to strike up conversations with just about anyone. I'm not part of that group. So unless I get a vibe from pax that we're clicking, I usually just exchange pleasantries at the beginning and end of the ride, and stay quiet the rest of the time.


----------



## Rejected Driver (Aug 16, 2018)

I had great conversation with some tourists, made suggestions of places to eat. I got an "Excellent Service" and they said "Great Convesrsations" but...NO TIP.


----------



## edgar10841 (May 15, 2018)

I agree, I'm very bad at talking to strangers mainly because I dont give a dam about your life like I know 90% of pax dont give it about ours. But I notice when I make an effort and talk to them for an extended period of time about a third of the time I get a tip. Also I get a lot of the "do you like working uber, is it worth it, do you have another job etc..." I always work in the comment of it's ok and it helps a lot when you get people that tip even 1 dollar to cover my gas expenses because most people are cheapskates and dont even drop 1 measly dollar and I notice that a lot of time when I say this I get a tip.

All that being said I just dont really expect a tip and I try to tip myself by taking a long route and adding at least a couple of miles on a trip if i can.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> My opinion. When you 'hit it off' with pax (i.e, similar interests, views, etc) then you are more likely to have good conversation, and more likely to get tipped. But if you try forcing conversation on pax who aren't interested, then it won't help and might even be damaging for tips and ratings. Some people are able to strike up conversations with just about anyone. I'm not part of that group. So unless I get a vibe from pax that we're clicking, I usually just exchange pleasantries at the beginning and end of the ride, and stay quiet the rest of the time.


Plus I bet that accent of yours gets all the girls throwing dolla dollas at you ?. For those that don't know....he's English.??


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Plus I bet that accent of yours gets all the girls throwing dolla dollas at you ?. For those that don't know....he's English.??


I was thinking the exact same thing when I read his post earlier!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Meanwhile @MadTownUberD is rehearing his faux English accent.....

I know my Brooklyn Italian accent gets me hella tips being that I'm on the west coast. I'm always told I sound like Marisa Tomei in "My Cousin Vinny."


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks for starting a thread about conversation. I am new to driving for Uber, and was wondering about this. I'm one of the those people who can have long conversations with total strangers, but I'm afraid of being overly chatty. My ft career and education have been in mental health, and somehow total strangers can sometimes pick up on my empathy vibe without me even saying anything, then tell me their life stories. I'm hoping this is something that will help me get tips.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> My opinion. When you 'hit it off' with pax (i.e, similar interests, views, etc) then you are more likely to have good conversation, and more likely to get tipped.


I was kind of thinking like that until recently. I've lately had quite a few pax with whom, outside of the normal pleasantries at the beginning, we didn't have any discussion and thought they'd never tip to actually leave some. Then there are several of those I clicked really well with leave absolutely nothing.



reg barclay said:


> So unless I get a vibe from pax that we're clicking, I usually just exchange pleasantries at the beginning and end of the ride, and stay quiet the rest of the time.


Same here. If I get a vibe they're not interested, I might still try, but if they don't bite, I'll leave them alone.


----------



## Just A Mister (Feb 16, 2019)

forrest m said:


> Thanks for starting a thread about conversation. I am new to driving for Uber, and was wondering about this. I'm one of the those people who can have long conversations with total strangers, but I'm afraid of being overly chatty. My ft career and education have been in mental health, and somehow total strangers can sometimes pick up on my empathy vibe without me even saying anything, then tell me their life stories. I'm hoping this is something that will help me get tips.


My background is also MH. I've found that some talkers tip and some don't, some quiet pax tip and some don't. Sometimes I'm surprised at who tipped.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> 3. Riders who never tip but act as if they will.


And then there are the "stealth tippers." The ones who tip you in the app days later. You know that tip money showed up, but unless you happened to get bored and look through your old trips, you'd never know they tipped you in the app a couple of days later.

When I'm a rider, I tip in cash, because I want them to know it. But if I don't have change with me, I tip in the app right away.



Lissetti said:


> I'm always told I sound like Marisa Tomei in "My Cousin Vinny."


My attorney Significant Other says that My Cousin Vinny is the only realistic movie about the legal system that's ever been made.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> When I'm a rider, I tip in cash, because I want them to know it. But if I don't have change with me, I tip in the app right away.


Same here. When using U/L while on a business trip, I will do it in the app so I can claim it in my expense report. But I always do it right after I step out of the vehicle. Seen too many of the "tip in the app" people myself who never come through. Also don't want the driver to rate me 1* due to no cash like so many tend to do. At least here at UP there seems to be quite a lot of those...


----------



## Philly215 (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks everyone for their feedback. I appreciate it. I am trying to think of ways to increase my chance of getting more tips. I always exchange pleasantries like shaking their hands and ask them how they are doing at the beginning of the ride. I do help them with luggages and other stuff. I am a nice guy in general and treat people well. I have a 4.96 rating and over 1k rides. Despite negativity in here, I usually find my passengers pretty cool and I enjoy being around people. Yeah, I have picked up several bad apples but that's part of the job. Communication barrier is the biggest issue for me due to my deafness. I actually thought about putting up a tip sign with humor but I am hesitant to do so. Does anyone have any ideas how I can increase my chance of getting more tips without having to communicate with my passengers?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Philly215 said:


> Thanks everyone for their feedback. I appreciate it. I am trying to think of ways to increase my chance of getting more tips. I always exchange pleasantries like shaking their hands and ask them how they are doing at the beginning of the ride. I do help them with luggages and other stuff. I am a nice guy in general and treat people well. I have a 4.96 rating and over 1k rides. Despite negativity in here, I usually find my passengers pretty cool and I enjoy being around people. Yeah, I have picked up several bad apples but that's part of the job. Communication barrier is the biggest issue for me due to my deafness. I actually thought about putting up a tip sign with humor but I am hesitant to do so. Does anyone have any ideas how I can increase my chance of getting more tips without having to communicate with my passengers?


Uber/Lyft allow you to make a profile that the riders see.

Do you have on your profile something about you being deaf?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> When using U/L while on a business trip, I will do it in the app so I can claim it in my expense report.


I've never had a problem on expense reports getting paid for cash tips. But if it makes it easier, go for it.

For the record, I also tip hotel maids. I used to work in the housekeeping department of a Holiday Inn. I got paid for those tips too. They re typically a dollar bill laid out on the pillow when I leave the room.

When I travel to Mexico or Canada, I do the same thing. A U.S. dollar bill on the pillow. I want them to know an American values what they're doing, and I know they won't have any trouble using it.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

AnointedOne said:


> I totally agree.I wouldn't do it for tips, but I would just go with the flow. I only do Uber on Friday and Saturday night. Last week I did 20 trips all together and got $78 in tips.


It's the weekend lol. My tip rate tripled alone just for it being a Friday, most people's payday they're going out in a good mood.



forrest m said:


> Thanks for starting a thread about conversation. I am new to driving for Uber, and was wondering about this. I'm one of the those people who can have long conversations with total strangers, but I'm afraid of being overly chatty. My ft career and education have been in mental health, and somehow total strangers can sometimes pick up on my empathy vibe without me even saying anything, then tell me their life stories. I'm hoping this is something that will help me get tips.


Don't unless you want to be a free psychiatrist. I am extremely talkative it's what made the gig fun for long, but slowly you'll learn best to keep your trap shut unless if you really are curious.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Driver_Down said:


> Don't unless you want to be a free psychiatrist.


What's wrong with that?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I've never had a problem on expense reports getting paid for cash tips. But if it makes it easier, go for it.


Sure, it's possible also for me. It's just made so damn difficult in the expense report tool to claim, so I prefer puting tips on my card where ever possible.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> It's just made so damn difficult in the expense report tool to claim, so I prefer puting tips on my card where ever possible.


No doubt there's an accountant somewhere claiming credit for having reduced the amount spent on cash tips, by having made it more difficult to claim them.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> What's wrong with that? :smiles:


Nothing, but I'm not being paid $80 every hour to hear people's life sob stories. I have my own life also would they all like be immersed by my problems dumped on them?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

forrest m said:


> Thanks for starting a thread about conversation. I am new to driving for Uber, and was wondering about this. I'm one of the those people who can have long conversations with total strangers, but I'm afraid of being overly chatty. My ft career and education have been in mental health, and somehow total strangers can sometimes pick up on my empathy vibe without me even saying anything, then tell me their life stories. I'm hoping this is something that will help me get tips.


Almost positive it will. Good Luck.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Depends on who, when, what, how.......!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Plus I bet that accent of yours gets all the girls throwing dolla dollas at you ?. For those that don't know....he's English.??


I think he's a northerner. So the question is, would all the girls actually understand him?



Philly215 said:


> I wonder if having more conversations with passengers would get you more tips. I am deaf. It is not too often that I strike a conversation with my passenger. Whenever I do, I usually get tips from them. I am usually a smooth talker when I am around people who know sign language (both deaf and hearing people) or those who make an effort to talk to me. It is very difficult for me to have conversations with my passengers because I can't hear or they aren't sure how to talk to deaf people. For those who want to communicate with me, they usually make an effort to communicate like using their phone to write down what they want to say. We usually go back and forth. The conversation usually turn out great.
> 
> I just feel that if I can actually hear, I would be able to strike a conversation with my passengers more frequently. Knowing that I am a smooth talker in general could mean more tips for me. I just wonder if any of you receive tips more often by having conversations with your passengers or it doesn't really make any difference?


The only decent tips I get are on long trips. Mostly airport runs but also other types of trip. I get tipped well regardless of whether there is conversation or not. On short hop rides I get 2-3% of gross on Lyft and sweet FA on Uber.

As a European, I have superior driving skills and that does have a lot to do with it. Other comments that pax leave have to do with the car being clean. Also, some pax have commented that they appreciated the nice quiet ride - some just want the driver to STFU and drive.


----------



## PhillyCoffeeJunkie (Feb 11, 2019)

It’s been my experience that people will generally initiate conversation if they want to talk. It’s a case of “Know your audience”. 
Maybe I’m wrong but it seems to me that either people are either tippers or not. I don’t think you can earn a tip from someone that has already made up their mind they aren’t tippers. Conversely, you can absolutely lose a tip.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Do this 
Give all your pax 3 dollars, and tell them to tip 1-2$ in the app ... for the next 500 runs 
You will be down dollars , but you will be the first uber driver to get a perfect 5 and 500 straight tips and it could possibly result in a position inside uber corporate office. George Costanze NY Yankee type of a job.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Here, the weather is lousy. Very cold and lots and lots of snow and poor road conditions. Riders are grateful to get a ride and I always talk to them a bit if they seem to be friendly. So about half of the time I am getting a tip. Today, four rides with one tip on Lyft. Seven rides and four tips on Uber.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I think the important distinction is that talkers tip, people who stare at their phone do not. Don’t waste your breath on someone who’s in the bubble with their phone.
Tippers will tip unless you give them a reason not too.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Philly215 said:


> I wonder if having more conversations with passengers would get you more tips. I am deaf. It is not too often that I strike a conversation with my passenger. Whenever I do, I usually get tips from them. I am usually a smooth talker when I am around people who know sign language (both deaf and hearing people) or those who make an effort to talk to me. It is very difficult for me to have conversations with my passengers because I can't hear or they aren't sure how to talk to deaf people. For those who want to communicate with me, they usually make an effort to communicate like using their phone to write down what they want to say. We usually go back and forth. The conversation usually turn out great.
> 
> I just feel that if I can actually hear, I would be able to strike a conversation with my passengers more frequently. Knowing that I am a smooth talker in general could mean more tips for me. I just wonder if any of you receive tips more often by having conversations with your passengers or it doesn't really make any difference?


Carrying on conversations with pax is pax specific. I've have pax who don't want to chit chat, others who love to talk. If a pax starts staring down at their phone, I'll offer up a few of the usual things, like a comment about the weather, etc. and let the pax take control of the situation. While you may not be able to chit chat during the entire drive, it might help on tips if you have two or three "fall back" lines: "It's nice to see the sun today." "How about those (fill in the blank sports team." "Your first visit to (fill in the blank?") for airport rides.


----------

